# Military to use FN SCAR-H?



## olchevy (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay question is simple.

I was talking to a guy currently in the military cant remember which branch, and he said the military is switching over to FN scar-h's. He said they already won the 570 million dollar contract for the rifles, and another 150 million for the accessories. And that troops over seas are already putting them to use as they phase in the    Scar-H and phase out the m-4/m-16 platforms.


I have familiy in all branches including special forces, and none of them have heard about the scar-h to become the new infantry weapon. The guy I know in the special forces said they are using the HK USP for their pistol and not the standard M9, and that the whole military is supposed to be switching to the HK USP, but he had heard nothing about the FN Scar-h.....

So was this guy lying to me, or not? He sounded like he knew what he was talking about.

And if this is true how long would it take to do the complete transition.

I just want to know the truth.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jan 28, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r_V2wvk2F6A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r_V2wvk2F6A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Never knew of this weapon system before.  Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 29, 2010)

From what I understand, US SOCOM has awarded FN with a contract and the rifles are in the hands of some SOCOM end-users.  My B-I-L, who is a paratrooper in the 101st mentioned the switch to me back at Christmas, but I did not get any details.

http://world.guns.ru/assault/as70-e.htm


> Late in 2004 US SOCOM announced, that the winner for the initial SCAR contracts is the FN USA, an US-based subsidiary of the famous Belgian company Fabrique Nationale Herstal. prototype rifles were manufactured by FN Manufacturing Inc, US-based subsidiary to FN Herstal; This company will also handle series production of rifles. Starting mid-2005, first SCAR rifles went to end users in US Special Operation Forces. Since US SOCOM uses Navy-type "mark" designations, SCAR rifles were officially designated as 5.56mm Rifle Mark 16 (SCAR-L / Light) and 7.62mm Rifle Mark 17 (SCAR-H / Heavy). It is believed that Mk.16 and Mk.17 rifles will gradually replace most rifle systems now in service with US SOCOM forces, such as M4 carbines, M16 rifles, M14 rifles and Mk. 25 sniper rifles.


----------



## champ (Jan 31, 2010)

I work for the company that produces the Flash hiders, and suppressors for these rifles and it seems like there is a head to head challenge between FN's SCAR and Remington's ACR, pretty much the same platform. Both are extremely versatile weapons.


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 1, 2010)

my sons unit got the scars for their last deployment. he did not go on this one. he tells me they turned them in and are going back to the m4. he is in 1/75 rgr rgt


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 1, 2010)

What the heck SCAR?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 11, 2010)

balvarik said:


> A paratrooper in the 101st???
> Not for many a decades has there been a paratrooper on jump status!
> Air Assault-Air Mobile



yeah he's air assault... thanks for the flow chart


----------



## telsonman (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah, I'm in the stan right now, and I've cleaned up a few "messes" left from the ranger boys and also SF units. Neither units had the SCARs, they all had M4s. I haven't seen a SCAR this whole tour.


----------

